# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 26)



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2020)

*What do the next few months hold for you? 
Do you have any new and different woodworking projects?*
*The USA is opening up on its 2nd &3rd phase, will you be finally getting down to business? 
Putting the tools away and taking a break? 
Just puttering around in the shop?
Or is it “life as usual in this new normal”?*














**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
How many specks of dust are tolerable in the deepest recesses of a workshop.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone for stopping in. 
This is the last QotW for the summer. I'll be taking some time off till the last week of September. I'll still be around here on WB, I just need to refresh my questions list.
I have a ton of stuff going on here also, so it'll be good to finally get some stuff done around here. I reaaaallllly need to clean my shop, and make a spot for a new shed. Then all my clutter can go in the shed!!
Cheers.
see ya'll in a few weeks...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2020)

Hopefully I still get to work on projects and get shop time, it's hot here now and I dont do well in the heat so basement shop time always is a good thing. Nice and cool in the shop.
I'm back on work share for awhile at work, 4 day work weeks and 1 day of unemployment. Things are still slow here from the shutdown.
I hope not to put the tools away and take any kind of a break, I finally have my shop up and running the way I like it. I'm hoping to finish the electrical in the garage but when it's not so damn hot and humid. I have some projects planned, a welding table is a must do. A new workbench for the wood shop too. And the honey do list is always there, lol. My life is a mix of projects, metal working, wood working, bicycles, sewing machines, home projects, etc. 
So I have no problem with the new normal of staying at home, I pretty much do that anyway, I like being home. And I can always find something to do at home. In the past it has been hard to find the time, it seems like the balance is better now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks everyone for stopping in.
> This is the last QotW for the summer. I'll be taking some time off till the last week of September. I'll still be around here on WB, I just need to refresh my questions list.
> I have a ton of stuff going on here also, so it'll be good to finally get some stuff done around here. I reaaaallllly need to clean my shop, and make a spot for a new shed. Then all my clutter can go in the shed!!
> Cheers.
> see ya'll in a few weeks...


Pics! Show us your projects and what your doing brother. Thanks for doing the question of the week, I'll miss it! I always look forward to this on Sunday morning with my coffee. At least there will be 13 questions, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2020)

Down here, we are going backwards, things are closing again rather than opening. Between the idiots packing onto the beaches and lakes for Memorial day and the riots we've had a huge spike in cases. I'm still working full time for now but sneek out to the Shop as often as possible. Between our Challenges and other online sources I've been trying a lot of new things lately. I've been taking a lot of classes via Zoom so it's opening a lot of new things for me. I have plenty of new knowledge, just a matter of whether I will be able to replicate what I've been shown!

Hope all goes well with you Marc, enjoy your time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 28, 2020)

Next few months are likely to be the same as now. Due to age and health factors, I'm sticking close to home during this pandemic and avoiding exposure to people I don't know. Wearing a mask when possible but we are starting to dine out in restaurants close by. My Etsy business has been very strong and I'm having trouble staying ahead with new inventory to offer. Lots of people forced to stay home and this created many new hobbyists it seems. Am selling many boxes of scrap wood pieces and dozens of boxes of spoon carving blanks. Fortunately, my shop is in my garage and it does have air conditioning and fans.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Pics! Show us your projects and what your doing brother. Thanks for doing the question of the week, I'll miss it! I always look forward to this on Sunday morning with my coffee. At least there will be 13 questions, lol.



Will do. Thanks Greg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

